# Started out as a tick bite and has turned into a nightmare!!



## RagingArabHolic (Jul 24, 2008)

My horse got a tick bite right behind his jawbone so i put swat cream on it to keep the flies out while it heals. Well he just won't leave it alone he scratches it on anything an everything and now it has become a gaping wound about the size of a silver dollar and i'm afraid some flies eggs might have been laid as the fact that now the wound wont hold an ointment. Suggestions....??


----------



## sunners (May 24, 2008)

I'm not sure how I'd deal with that 
If its super serious, call a vet for sure. 

But while it's healing after everything is clearing up, apply tea tree oil.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Most tick bites don't get that bad, are you sure it wasn't a spider? 
Spider bites can keep getting worse and worse as the poison spreads. But if you pulled the tick off yourself, then of course you know for sure it isn't a spider  

Is there any way you could get a fly mask on him without it really chaffing the spot more?


----------



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

when u pulled the tick off (if u did) did u make sure u got the head out because in many cases the head has actually stayed on there and made it worse... 

we had a horse that got bitten by a spider about 5yrs ago and where he got bitten there is a big white patch and underneath it is scabs and no matter how many times u peel the scabs off they come bak... we had a fella out and he tld us that it is the venom of the spider still in his blood and it is tryin to get out of the body.....(i know that doesn't answer ur question but i thought i might just mention it because of gthe spider bite got metioned)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

if you know it was a tick bite and he just keeps rubbing it you can put that spray bandaid stuff on there, i got mine from walgreens or cvs, i had to use it for my horse cuz he got bit by a dog and had a huge wound on the bottom of his neck and there wasnt anything that we could put on his neck that would stay so i sprayed that stuff on there bc it let the wound get air so that it would heal but it kept all the flies and knats off and it doesnt really smell all that bad and its so easy. his neck healed up so good from using the stuff that there isnt even a scar and it healed in 3weeks so i would try that.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Are you sure the head is out? My friend got a tick on his leg, pulled it off and thought he had the head. Weeks later he got a large sore there and it was oozing and stuff.

he went to the hospital and they had to cut open his leg, drain it and remove the tick head.

Nasty stuff.


----------



## RagingArabHolic (Jul 24, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Most tick bites don't get that bad, are you sure it wasn't a spider?
> Spider bites can keep getting worse and worse as the poison spreads. But if you pulled the tick off yourself, then of course you know for sure it isn't a spider
> 
> Is there any way you could get a fly mask on him without it really chaffing the spot more?



I didn't pull a tick off i just assumed it was because when i first noticed it it looked the same as all the rest of his tick bites where i had removed oneand he hasn't gotten one on his head before so he's never been able to mess with them and they could heal, but i guess i should look into the spider route i hadn't thought about it. As far as the fly mask the wound is a position where it would most definetly rub on it, But thanks for the information it was very helpful.


----------

